# recess in Lazy Susan



## MrBob47 (Mar 6, 2011)

I need to make a number of Lazy Susan that are 16” in diameter with a 1/8” recess from the middle out to ¼” from the edge, the recess is for a ceramic mosaic. I would like to know the best way to cut this recess, and should it be done before cutting out the 16” top or after. Thanks in advance for the help.:yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bob.

When I made mine, I used a circle jig to cut out a 6" insert and also the same jig to cut the
top. For an insert that large, I would use a template, guide bushing and skis....


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Bob.
> 
> When I made mine, I used a circle jig to cut out a 6" insert and also the same jig to cut the
> top. For an insert that large, I would use a template, guide bushing and skis....


I agree with James. with a recess that size a template, guide bushing and skis would be your best approach.

Mike


----------



## MrBob47 (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree, skis would be the best approach If I had a metel lath I would do it my self. I don't no where to begin looking for a source but I'll start looking. I was wondering if I could use hardwood slides in stead of the steel rods. I would still have an X and Y axes though construction would be more complex.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi


OR

Just like making a big bowl

MLCS Woodworking Making a Candy Dish - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNAk3RQZr3E&feature=player_embedded


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/daisypin.html

====


----------



## maxicamuk (Feb 23, 2012)

*CNC all the way*

On a CNC machine it's a piece of cake, especially with vacuum clampig!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Also a piece of cake on the RAS 

===


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

macerc said:


> I need to make a number of Lazy Susan that are 16” in diameter with a 1/8” recess from the middle out to ¼” from the edge, the recess is for a ceramic mosaic. I would like to know the best way to cut this recess, and should it be done before cutting out the 16” top or after. Thanks in advance for the help.:yes4:


Bob,

I am making a 2nd Lazy Susan , and would love to see the results of your endeavors.

Would it be possible to see a photo. Also , how did you end up making your recess?


----------

